# Problem mit Yakumo IV Kamera



## Don (26. Oktober 2003)

*Problem mit Yakumo IV Kamer*

Ich habe mir eine Yakumo IV Digital Kamera mit 16 MB Speicher gekauft .

Die Qualität der Bilder lassen aber trotz 4 Milionen Megapixel sehr zu wünschen übrig .

Hat vielleicht einer von euch diese Kamera und kann mir etwas über die Qualität seiner Bilder sagen ?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (26. Oktober 2003)

Dass die Bildqualität gut wird, hat nicht immer unbedingt was mit der MP-Zahl zu tun. Ausschlaggebend sind unter anderem die Größe des CCD-Chips und die Qualität des Objektivs, etc.

Lad doch mal ein Bild hoch bei der die Bildqualität "zu wünschen übrig lässt".


----------



## Vitalis (26. Oktober 2003)

Don, diese Kamera hat nur 2 Megapixel reale Auflösung. Die 4 sind interpoliert und außerdem ist es ein CMOS-Chip...

Das alles schreit nach schlechter Bildqualität.. da kann man nix machen.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Don (26. Oktober 2003)

Das ist jetzt aber ein mist .
So ist das halt wenn man keine Ahnung von dem Gebiet hat .

Könnt ihr mir eine gute wenn es geht nicht sehr  teure Kamera empfehlen ?


----------



## Vitalis (26. Oktober 2003)

Die beiden sind sehr gut und günstig:

http://www12.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=313021
http://www12.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=313020

Die 2 Megapixel der A60 darfst Du übrigens nicht unterschätzen, die können es mit den 4 deiner Cam mehr als aufnehmen.


----------

